# Do you accept store/grocery pickups? [Poll]



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Do you accept store/grocery pickups?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Only if…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ll do a 7-11 for a straight pickup; also a Wawa. Otherwise, it’s “Never”.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Only if…
> View attachment 609046


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely will not do Walmart, shop and pay, or any of that crap. I will do 7-Eleven and holiday/Sinclair, because usually the orders are ready and on the counter waiting for you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

All I know is I will NEVER do another Walmart order on DoorDash.

The amount will never be worth it. If the payout was $40, maybe I'd do it. But it won't be. It'll be closer to $5 or $10 for over an hour of your time plus vehicle expenses.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh, those answers seem to be stacked against just accepting it. Huh.

Rarely said, but all my grocery store requests were employees. Hum.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I took one because it was 16 bucks for about three miles. It was one item; a vibrator.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> All I know is I will NEVER do another Walmart order on DoorDash.
> 
> The amount will never be worth it. If the payout was $40, maybe I'd do it. But it won't be. It'll be closer to $5 or $10 for over an hour of your time plus vehicle expenses.


I did ONE DD Wal-Mart order.

Never again.

The pickup from Wal-Mart was very smooth. I parked. I texted my parking spot ID #. A young girl brought everything out a few minutes later and loaded it all into my trunk. I spent maybe 6 minutes there, sitting in my car. Not terrible, but I also didn't have to do anything and no cranky pax.

The drop off was the problem.

I had to unload all their sh**T out of my trunk and haul it up a MOUNTAIN of steps to "take picture at back door." 8 trips up and down the mountain.

No tip, either.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Only if I know that the store is already closed . Staff only ! Not their pathetic clientele ! I mean really , who goes grocery shopping or any other kind of shopping after midnight ? I've driven people 20 miles on their way to work or home from work , but the degenerates out there can figure out some other way to get home , because it inevitably leads to can we stop here or there .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, one more thing about 7-Eleven: never on a Friday. Lottery day.

P.S. What, no one wants to join me in “straight pickups of ready items”? I’m so lonely!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> huh, those answers seem to be stacked against just accepting it. Huh.
> 
> Rarely said, but all my grocery store requests were employees. Hum.


???

This being the delivery section my simple mind did not consider PAX pick-up requests and only though picking up orders to be delivered.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, but only if the amount is worth it so that means almost never.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> ???
> 
> This being the delivery section my simple mind did not consider PAX pick-up requests and only though picking up orders to be delivered.


You have to pardon his mess. He hasn’t done RS in at least a year and a half, and probably forgot.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> This being the delivery section my simple mind did not consider PAX pick-up requests and only though picking up orders to be delivered.


via a push alert one never knows what sub forum they are in, right? but, yeah, subforum drift happens. So posts is ok, right? 

Scrolling back up is a pain, but I do get your point.

Maybe.


----------



## otc55 (Apr 1, 2021)

yep, for the right amount & the right number of items. under 10 during meal rushes, maybe up to 15-20 during slow periods. 
I find it much less frustrating grabbing items off the shelf than waiting for a restaurant to "bag it up."


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I do liquor store and 7-11 pickups sometimes. They’re normally pretty small orders. 
I don’t pickup at Walmart or Walgreens because they almost always turn out to be a big pain in the A!
Last time I tried to pickup at Walgreens my stupid red card kept getting declined and I had to wait 10 minutes to talk with Doordash driver support


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> I took one because it was 16 bucks for about three miles. It was one item; a vibrator.


So it was the ride of a lifetime?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

When you drive in a college town, yes


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Great ping!!! A whopping 20 minutes till deadline, too!!! I’m all warm and fuzzy inside!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I took one because it was 16 bucks for about three miles. It was one item; a vibrator.


Thats awesome. My girlfriend lovers hers!!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Great ping!!! A whopping 20 minutes till deadline, too!!! I’m all warm and fuzzy inside!
> 
> View attachment 612780


I am signed up for DD but stop doing them almost 2 years ago. Is this a serious offer? I assume so but I need to confirm because that is ridiculously low!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I am signed up for DD but stop doing them almost 2 years ago. Is this a serious offer? I assume so but I need to confirm because that is ridiculously low!


Yes. This is a legit offer. The offers I get for groceries and pharmacies are always very, VERY low. Lower than fast food going 1 mile.

I’m trying out the “no DD” today and next week. I’m not losing much, if anything. I did 2 runs with UE and would have to rush through 4 on DD for the same moolah. Unfortunately, UE not very busy in my area. On the plus side - I think I caught them right as they’re expanding. Fingers crossed.

Really pissed with DD.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ll do a 7-11 for a straight pickup; also a Wawa. Otherwise, it’s “Never”.


I too am happy to do 7-11 pickups. I answered “never” in the survey above as I was thinking about Walmart type pickups.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> I took one because it was 16 bucks for about three miles. It was one item; a vibrator.


Not a collection of them?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Not a collection of them?


No.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Did my first grocery store delivery.  It said 2 items. 2 items meant 2 totes, which was 9 items. Thankfully nothing really heavy.

It took over 45 minutes to finish the job. $8.25 with no tip. No thanks!


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

never have, never will. My nightmare scenario is a third floor apt, first i guess wrong on which entrance, then lug 100 pounds of bottled water. cases of soda, i am 60 years old, f that, I'll stick to restaurants.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I've done one Walgreen's grocery shop and pay thus far, which proved to myself I know how to do it. However, I would not be comfortable doing Walmart or another huge store for shop and pay because the layouts are so expansive and it will be hard to find all the items. Meanwhile in Kalamazoo, several restaurant deliveries could come up (15/16 I've done there so far have been restaurants) while I'm searching all over and asking around and around where things are. Then perhaps a long line. Then if the order is huge, lugging it all to a third-floor walk-up with five trips only to find that it's wrong.

At least groceries don't get cold like restaurant food does, though ice cream could still be a problem if there's a long line to pay for it or something goes wrong with my card (which would hold up the line, too!!) My one grocery order so far included ice cream, which I got last before paying (and praying that my Uber Plus card would work after Walgreens had no idea what these Uber grocery things were! Could I theoretically get just any store without any awareness on the store's part of Uber? Thankfully, the card worked and that was how it worked.)

So none of the poll options quite describe how I am. I'll do grocery shop and pay for a drugstore like Walgreen's, but not for Wal-Mart, Target, Meijer or another huge superstore. Perhaps someone could be offered really good money to do it if other Uber people in Kalamazoo don't like to do these...


----------

